# Challenging fee for customs search and x-ray on shipping container



## kent77 (Dec 7, 2012)

I recently shipped my worldly goods from the UK to the US. Unfortunately the container was held at the port for a random customs search and subsequent x-ray. My shipping company has passed the charges for this on to me: over $2,000! 

I'm still trying to get my head around why this gets passed on to the person importing their goods rather than being defrayed by the shipping agent. The costs include the X-ray itself, demurrage, drayage, and all sorts of other fees that were outside of my control.

Has anyone successfully challenged such a fee?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check the fine print of your contract with the shipper.


----------



## kent77 (Dec 7, 2012)

twostep said:


> Check the fine print of your contract with the shipper.


I shipped with Pickfords/Allied. The fine print in the acceptance contract: "Please note that where applicable, port charges, rent/demurrage or local government charges, ie. Duties, taxes, levies etc are not included in our quotation, these are payable directly by the customer." So they have indeed passed those fees on to me (adding some additional fees along the way). 

I was prepared for the possibility of extra fees, just not for $2,000+ of them.

If no one has heard of any successful challenges then I will just have to pony up the money... :violin:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kent77 said:


> I shipped with Pickfords/Allied. The fine print in the acceptance contract: "Please note that where applicable, port charges, rent/demurrage or local government charges, ie. Duties, taxes, levies etc are not included in our quotation, these are payable directly by the customer." So they have indeed passed those fees on to me (adding some additional fees along the way).
> 
> I was prepared for the possibility of extra fees, just not for $2,000+ of them.
> 
> If no one has heard of any successful challenges then I will just have to pony up the money... :violin:


I am sorry:>)


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

The following may or may not help you.

This is taken from the CBP website and (cbp.gov) and explains what happens when your consignment is searched. 

The Agency CES does the billing. Presumably to your shipper. 

Maybe asking your shipper for the paperwork from the CES will give you an insight into the costs they passed on to the shipper.

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...ct and have been charged to my shipper?/sno/1

(hope this link works !)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford - thank you for digging this up.


----------

